# Playing with Mz Eva Diva :) Lots of piccies :)



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Having fun learning to do trot poles and tiny jumps then trotting through cones while bending eeeeekkkk I love my pony she is so nippy and fun whizzy Eva


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

*This time last year Mz Eva would absolutely refuse to go over a pole and would plant and no ammount of asking would get her to go over a pole *

*Then my friend introduced me to clicker training which we did inhand for a couple of months.... then we had the winter completely off.*

*And this is the first time in 9 months we have been near poles so to me it is a fantastic achievement that she remembered that the poles wont hurt her  but the tyres might lol she was not impressed with the tiny jump at the end of the row of poles lol *

*We will get jumping eventually *


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

She is SO cute!

You guys look like you're having a lot of fun together!


----------

